# Fenix Bikelight BC30 - Neutral White,1800lm



## lautamas (Jul 4, 2014)

Retailing @$99.50. I believe it will ship out next week from Fenix
http://www.alatselam.com/product_images/j/424/BC30__91028_zoom.jpg
http://www.alatselam.com/product_images/uploaded_images/bc30-poster.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## kj2 (Jul 4, 2014)

99.50?!!!! wauw!  Then I will definitely buy one  

More talk on the BC30 -> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379056-Fenix-2014-catalog-new-products


----------



## kj2 (Jul 4, 2014)

BC30 is already in the list for product registration, on the Fenix website


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 4, 2014)

This looks great and I am really glad they are offering neutral white, too.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 4, 2014)

That big blue beam in the picture sure doesn't look neutral white!


----------



## martinaee (Jul 6, 2014)

It's a promo pic. It probably isn't even the same light on that bike.

Also.... photography and editing. You could make it seem like it's shooting fireballs if you want. And if the photographer was shooting at a low Kelvin temp (or edited the raw file) the "neutral" light will look blue. Your eyes adjust the same way. Ever notice how when you walk down a street at night tv's in people's houses usually look bluish? Everything is relative.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 6, 2014)

You're right, it's probably all faked. But, if that really is some evening light that's providing general illumination of the scene, then a neutral white light should not look blue. But it's probably flash equipment or something like that. Still, if it's done with flashes, the bike light should be on the yellow side, not blue.

Photoshopped.

I still think it's a stupid photograph if they're advertizing a neutral white light. Fire the ad agency.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 6, 2014)

LOL I agree. Actually flashes have a pretty high kelvin temp usually anywhere from 5000 to 6000 kelvin. They *can* look sort of bluish if your eyes or your camera are adjusted differently. What flashes do have going for them is amazing color rendition within the kelvin spectrum. The problem I usually have with "cool white" leds at the moment is they DO look bluish and more washed out. However they are getting better and hopefully more go the way of higher and higher cri.

I have talked about this before--- lights with multiple emitters of cool white and neutral. Fenix even released the TK76 recently which does have both from what I hear. I'd like to see a light though with both color emitters that have the same reflectors for each emitter. If you have led lights of both color tints laying around try shining one at a time on something colorful. Then do both at the same time. The results are much closer to what you'd see with overcast sunlight or flash photography.

MAKE IT HAPPEN FENIX!

Oh... is there any word on the 4aa light similar to this one from Fenix? I'm hoping that one isn't 100 dollars.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Fenix Outfitters and Fenix Store has the BC30 pics up, on their Facebook. Should be in stores soon then


----------



## kj2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Exp release 18 July. $99.95


----------



## martinaee (Jul 9, 2014)

Is there more info available about the BC30 on/off function---- is the remote pressure switch the only way to turn on the light or is that only for the burst mode? Can you turn the light on and off on the light itself? I thought the top was a button, but is that only a warning indicator?


----------



## magicstone12 (Jul 9, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Is there more info available about the BC30 on/off function---- is the remote pressure switch the only way to turn on the light or is that only for the burst mode? Can you turn the light on and off on the light itself? I thought the top was a button, but is that only a warning indicator?



the remote pressure switch can activate the burst mode no matter the light is on or off if you press it.There is a button on the light,you can click it and trun it on or off and [FONT=&quot]cycle through the brightness levels[/FONT]


----------



## kj2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Well this sucks!!


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 3, 2014)

That is crappy. Hopefuly just a tollerance issue maybe shave a little off the plug housing. Unfortunately that connector is completely inappropriate for this application, even if it seated better.


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 3, 2014)

^^^ I think that video was one that someone on a bicycling forum did as part of a discussion. They were later told by someone else there that they hadn't pushed the plug in far enough. I can confirm when I received mine the other day (even before that video), I thought I had this exact same issue. But then I tried pushing the plug in much harder than I normally would do and found it went in further and then all was good. (FYI in the other forum it was said that the O-ring on the plug has to be pushed in past the O-ring in the jack.)

I had a 'gotcha' moment with mine on a ride last night. I kept pushing the switch to get to a different mode but nothing would happen, it seemed frozen as far as brightness mode changes. Yet double-push would get it into flash mode, and a long push would still turn it off. Later I figured out the problem - only a very quick push/release on the switch will change the mode, a slow one doesn't do anything. This is probably because it takes a long push and hold to turn it off, so what I was doing was too close to that. I hope this information helps anybody else who might think that their unit is 'frozen'.

Now that I figured out above I am loving this light. Sorry, I am not set up to do beam shots etc.., but I can say the light tint is pleasant and the burst mode is great, it is soo convenient having that button right by my thumb. I do have some other bike lights (old magicshine 808, 872 and Fenix BT20 - lately have been using either pair of Nitecore SRt7s or Chameleons on the bars) but this BC30 is going to be my new main light. I hope to set up with the different lights some night soon and offer up some descriptions.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 3, 2014)

*Thanks for that information. * The manual for the light also says something about using the remote switch to cycle down from highest level, but it's not clear and I don't see anyone mentioning this feature. Can the remode switch only activate turbo, or can it control other things with clicks?


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me about the manual, I haven't looked at it yet (oops!) 

As far as I can tell the remote switch only activate the 'instant burst' mode (low, mid, high, turbo and instant burst being their names for the modes). Here's the relevant part from the manual:

_"Instant Burst Activation - ..._[snip ] _Releasing the (remote) switch returns the BC30 to the previous level. If the current level is the brightest possible when the light is on, the remote switch activates the next level down until released". 
_
I think the key part of above is 'brightest possible', meaning if you press the remote switch but it can't go to a higher mode due to the state of the batteries, it instead goes to the next lower mode. I haven't run it long enough myself yet at one time to get my batteries to this point, but now that I think about it this makes sense. The instant burst mode seems good to use as a quick "Hey!" attention-getting action, so if the mode you are on is already highest possible for the state of your batteries then having it go down to a lower mode upon while the remote button is pushed seems like a good alternative.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 3, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Well this sucks!!



\/ \/


spankone said:


> There's not an issue. He just didn't realise you need to push the plug in properly.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=921370
> 
> Check out the link.


----------



## spankone (Aug 3, 2014)

Sherbona said:


> ^^^ I think that video was one that someone on a bicycling forum did as part of a discussion. They were later told by someone else there that they hadn't pushed the plug in far enough. I can confirm when I received mine the other day (even before that video), I thought I had this exact same issue. But then I tried pushing the plug in much harder than I normally would do and found it went in further and then all was good. (FYI in the other forum it was said that the O-ring on the plug has to be pushed in past the O-ring in the jack.)
> 
> I had a 'gotcha' moment with mine on a ride last night. I kept pushing the switch to get to a different mode but nothing would happen, it seemed frozen as far as brightness mode changes. Yet double-push would get it into flash mode, and a long push would still turn it off. Later I figured out the problem - only a very quick push/release on the switch will change the mode, a slow one doesn't do anything. This is probably because it takes a long push and hold to turn it off, so what I was doing was too close to that. I hope this information helps anybody else who might think that their unit is 'frozen'.
> 
> Now that I figured out above I am loving this light. Sorry, I am not set up to do beam shots etc.., but I can say the light tint is pleasant and the burst mode is great, it is soo convenient having that button right by my thumb. I do have some other bike lights (old magicshine 808, 872 and Fenix BT20 - lately have been using either pair of Nitecore SRt7s or Chameleons on the bars) but this BC30 is going to be my new main light. I hope to set up with the different lights some night soon and offer up some descriptions.



Yeah that was me.  lol


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 3, 2014)

I ran into another issue. I simply could not get my batteries out of the holder without using something to pry them, they were in the holder so tight. And this was with EagleTac 18650s, considered to be short 18650s. I finally happened to turn the battery holder over and noticed the 2 gaps that are there for pushing the batteries out.

So to summarize what I ran into...

1. Plug doesn't stay in, or remote switch doesn't work correctly,
-- Make sure to push it in all the way. Mine takes more force for this than I am used to for this type of plug
2. Light doesn't change modes when the mode switch is pressed
-- press and release the mode switch quickly, voila,
3. Hard to remove batteries,
-- Turn the battery holder over and push the batteries out, easy peasy

@spankone - love your other reviews and am looking forward to your next one!


----------



## martinaee (Aug 3, 2014)

Sherbona said:


> I ran into another issue. I simply could not get my batteries out of the holder without using something to pry them, they were in the holder so tight. And this was with EagleTac 18650s, considered to be short 18650s. I finally happened to turn the battery holder over and noticed the 2 gaps that are there for pushing the batteries out.
> 
> So to summarize what I ran into...
> 
> ...



This is looking like a pretty sweet light. I like that theoretically, or practically for that matter, you could take it off and use it like a normal flashlight.

It's a bike light, but could very easily be a multi-use light as well. Very cool. Can you still access the highest turbo without the cable switch? Just by pressing down the top button?


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd love to see some real life beamshots of this light. 

I'm an urban bike commuter, using a bike path for most of my ride, and I hate it when riders coming towards me have these incredibly bright lights that blind me. So, now that I'm looking to upgrade my bike light, I'd prefer something with a shaped beam, one that doesn't have hotspots, shows the path directly in front of the bike as well as at a distance, and has a distinct upper horizontal cutoff so that I don't blind folks that are coming towards me. 

I like a lot of the features of this light, although I'm not sure about the two 18650 cells in series, and the description on the Fenix website indicates that this light has a beam similar to what I'm looking for, but I'd much rather see some real world examples before I commit.


----------



## spankone (Aug 4, 2014)

Pmsl. I'm glad you've figured the light out. More reviews will be up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 4, 2014)

martinaee said:


> This is looking like a pretty sweet light. I like that theoretically, or practically for that matter, you could take it off and use it like a normal flashlight.
> 
> It's a bike light, but could very easily be a multi-use light as well. Very cool. Can you still access the highest turbo without the cable switch? Just by pressing down the top button?



Unfortunately no, the remote switch seems to be the only way to get the instant burst.


----------



## spankone (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah you can only access the burst mode from the remote.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 4, 2014)

I might get this light for the dual-beam capability if the beam shape turns out to be good. I really wish it had a much better UI though, Fenix seems stuck on UI development. A simple click of the remote switch to step up a level, double-click to step down a level, and press-hold for instant burst seems dead simple, dead obvious, and 1000 times better. This could have been a top bike light with the right UI.


----------



## spankone (Aug 5, 2014)

The idea of the remote switch is so you can quickly flash on coming traffic as a warning. So in a panic you don't want it switching modes and doing random thing. The original lights I tested aloud you to switch modes via the remote and it wasn't that slick.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 6, 2014)

Update: 

I noticed that I could not find information any ware on what battery's were used to test runtimes, I assumed it would be 3400, but I was wrong! I asked on Facebook and they told me they used 2600 Fenix 18650 like they do for most of there tests.

So it looks like the already good runtimes can be expected to be improved upon, environmental condition's considered of course.

Would love to see runtime tests on this at 3400 - I will let you guys know what mine are but mine will have a slight current bump so won't be a fair repensetaion, although with this news I'm hoping I'll still improve or match the 2600 runtime stats. Yippi!

Regards the plug issue, it seems it falls out easy even when pushed in properly, fenix said they will investigate and get back to me. I did say it might just be a one off or a few select lights but we shall see.


----------



## jeebus (Aug 9, 2014)

This is an amazing looking light for a bike. I love the form-factor, the runtime, and the 100,200,500,1200 light outputs are pretty good choices for most use cases too. On an ordinary flashlight I consider 400 to be bordering on anti-social riding, but if this has the light aimed down 500 is probably alright. I have a couple questions though:

1. Is there any side-visibility to this light? Some bike lights are designed with a clear spot or a cut-out on the side to make some "be seen" light spill out to the sides. This doesn't appear to have that feature, but can anybody who's seen it in person comment on this?

2. how easy is it to switch from one bike to another? I know it has a quick-release where the light detaches from the base, but I'm guessing the base is more semi-permanently attached to the bike. The pictures make it look like you'd have to unscrew a bolt to get the base off. So what I'm wondering then is this: has anyone heard of a way to buy 2-3 extra bases? I'd like to put one on each bike and just move the light to whichever I wanted to ride.


----------



## IgglePiggle (Aug 9, 2014)

jeebus said:


> 2. how easy is it to switch from one bike to another? I know it has a quick-release where the light detaches from the base, but I'm guessing the base is more semi-permanently attached to the bike. The pictures make it look like you'd have to unscrew a bolt to get the base off. So what I'm wondering then is this: has anyone heard of a way to buy 2-3 extra bases? I'd like to put one on each bike and just move the light to whichever I wanted to ride.



Same, I'm going to have to buy another base. I wish they used the O-ring attachment but I'm guessing the weight of the light would cause the beam to shift on bumpy paths.


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 9, 2014)

Per spankone, the Fenix alb-10 uses the same bar clamp if you need a replacement or an extra for another bike. IMO it's not too hard to unscrew the clamp (see his picture in link below), but for convenience I may end up getting an alb-10 for one of my other bikes at some point

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...icycle-Light&p=4484554&viewfull=1#post4484554


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 9, 2014)

jeebus said:


> -- snip --
> 1. Is there any side-visibility to this light? Some bike lights are designed with a clear spot or a cut-out on the side to make some "be seen" light spill out to the sides. This doesn't appear to have that feature, but can anybody who's seen it in person comment on this?
> -- /snip --


There isn't any clear spot or side cut-out per se. But at night from the side there is a lot of visibility just from the light coming out the front. Side spot is better in a taillight with red, but that's just IMO.


----------



## feifei (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks nice,anyone done a review on this bikelight?


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 12, 2014)

feifei said:


> Looks nice,anyone done a review on this bikelight?



Not yet....but hopefully soon.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 12, 2014)

+1 Mine is on way from US - All giddy and cant wait, going to have tyo order extra mounts though as while "quick release" wich is great for going to shop's ect, the actual mount is stuck to the bike, so need one on each bike, but IMO this is a good thing as I HATE oring mounts on big lights, they just fail and are meh, on small lightwaight lights they are fine, just means a bit extra cost is all.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine has arrived! 

I like the beam agains the wall and it looks pure white no tints that I can see in daylight at least, cells on charge cant wait to try it out in the dark! 

Regard the cable issue, Its a non issue but is something that fenix can hopefully improve in later renditions or products.

- Great idea, and mine is on the loose side, and will fall out if not put in properly, but if you push it in slowly you will here a soft quite click (You have to listen for it though but it is there) and it wont fall out at all, I mean if you wiggle it it will but pulling straight down it take enough force that I think it will be secure, so not perfect but not a product breaker, "should" stay in, I hope!

BUT BUT BUT: In the instruction manual it mentions a step down from turbo with "intelligent circuit's" I dont know if this is temp or time based but they dont give a time for step down, I was hopeing to run it for the full life if need on turbo but it looks like it will step down, it should handle the heat with being cooled on the bike by air but lets hope the step down is not really short and lasts a good time, I dont know why this is not listed on the box or when you buy look on there site as it would have been nice to know but wont effect my use of it as I wont be useing turbo all the time anyway, I just hope its temp based...or got a long time... Any Idea's?

P.s its REALLY light! (Without battery's but still light with batterys in, so mounting should be no issues!

I will post beam shots later, but will only be of amuture quality on a point and shoot so please wait for actual rewives as mine may not be acuret.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 14, 2014)

Edit: Tint's are great real world, not icy cold but not warm either, you wont complain when it is in use, But if you want to be picky when shone on a white wall (I have one smooth while wall in my room) on lower modes I can describe the hotspot as Greenish and the Crona/Flood as Purpleish but its not horrffic but it is there, but this is a white wall and any colour will show up, Shine it on a coloured wall and you cant tell at all (Unlike some lights that have a blatant tint) On high mode this is less pronucned but visble still, on the full 1800 lumens it is almost gone, very nice and even colour, overall I would describe the tint as Very good but not excellent but for a factoy LED not a hand picked LED it is fantsatic, and fine in the real world, still waiting for it to get sark for further testing. The cut off is very usefull and it puts light down almost directly under it!!!! Not often do you see that! Very impressed.


----------



## IgglePiggle (Aug 15, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Edit: Tint's are great real world, not icy cold but not warm either, you wont complain when it is in use, But if you want to be picky when shone on a white wall (I have one smooth while wall in my room) on lower modes I can describe the hotspot as Greenish and the Crona/Flood as Purpleish but its not horrffic but it is there, but this is a white wall and any colour will show up, Shine it on a coloured wall and you cant tell at all (Unlike some lights that have a blatant tint) On high mode this is less pronucned but visble still, on the full 1800 lumens it is almost gone, very nice and even colour, overall I would describe the tint as Very good but not excellent but for a factoy LED not a hand picked LED it is fantsatic, and fine in the real world, still waiting for it to get sark for further testing. The cut off is very usefull and it puts light down almost directly under it!!!! Not often do you see that! Very impressed.



I agree, I have the same purplish corona as well against a white wall but it is not noticeable on the street. In real world use the neutral white is awesome. I love how well the flood and throw is controlled.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes I aggre, it is still a flood light but yet it reaches pretty far! Nice smooth beam no hot spots as such, I like how it lights up the sides and right under it not many lights do that, it just seems very natural with lack of hot spots and the very large flood that gets everywhere.

I find because it is floody it is hard to tell the difference much between high turbo and boost in urban areas like towns, medium is often enough and Hugh when there is no street lamps, if you take it to a Forrest I'd imagine you'd notice the higher modes more, you certainly notice them indoors very well spaced, 500 lumens in this beam shape is amole and great runtimes! If going off road whack it up to 1200 still plenty of runtime with a spare set of cells.

It took me a while to work the mount out I discovers it dose rotate I thought it was solid! I was sitting trying to work it out and then I knocked it on the bike and it works fine. 

The manual states a step down but I need to test to see how long this is, as it only got warm on high at slow speeds so with turbo and a moderate pace I don't think heat would even be an issue, if anyone knows about it please do tell, read your manual and you will see it under notes.

Can't wait to take it off road, mount seems secure, you have to out it together before screwing it up, I did not know this and was wondering why it was slipping, my fialt though, when done properly very secure!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 15, 2014)

I was unable to get any decent beam shots.


----------



## bxstylez (Aug 15, 2014)

I added a piece of rubber that clamps to the handlebar and it's rock solid .... doesn't rotate or knock down


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes I do that oftten, you just need correct "inserts" I think the two big ones for 22-25 and the the one small or two small for LARGE mtb bars. You just have to hold it close togeather so the wholes touch then screw it up, a bit tricky but then rock solid as said, I was not doing that before so it just moved. Pretty good mount actually, very well designed just need's strong fingers or maby a pair of plyers to get it correct. Its great as a camping light to as the beam is wonderfull and its easy to hold! VERY good heat management and thats with mine with a small current bump! I see fenix actually has two independent torches in one but with reflectors simular to this now for handheld use! Looks interesting! I CANT GET SPARE MOUNTS IN EUROPE OR UK FOR LOVE NOR MONEY THOUGH!!! Only in US or china but I am told they are coming in about two week's, I bloody hope so as I need them desperately.!


----------



## kj2 (Aug 15, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Well this sucks!!


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 15, 2014)

Regarding the latest video - "Followup on the testing of the..." 

Unfortunately I have the same issue that that this shows. The other night the light flickered to a different setting as I went over a rough section of road. Thinking I hadn't pushed that plug in far enough, I reached down (light is installed below my main handlebar on an accessory bar) and while trying to push I rotated it a bit. This caused all kinds of weirdness as it rotated; burst mode, cutting out etc.. and then it came out with no 'pulling' at all. I think I'll try living with this (tape?) as otherwise I like this light. Hopefully this can be addressed in future production runs.


----------



## jeebus (Aug 15, 2014)

If that second video is true that the cable just flops out even when pressed in firmly that's a pretty silly design.

I'm interested to hear more about the issues on the bumps. Was it the burst mode being turned on-off-on-off over the bumps or was it mode switching between the 4 main brightness modes? How prevalent was that problem? I know when using flashlights with the traditional fenix "soft press to change modes" interface it's often possible to get them to cycle between modes by banging and shaking the flashlight around. That's something a bike-light really needs to be better at I think.

I hadn't given too much thought to the BC30R with its built-in batteries, but I wonder if its batteries might be more securely held and thus not have the mode-switching-on-bumps issue.


----------



## Sherbona (Aug 15, 2014)

^^ Just got home and played with it some more. The plug does come out too easily for me, but only when it is rotated as is in that video. It takes a firm push to get it all the way in, and if pulling out with no rotation the effort is similar. But with any twisting that plug just doesn't stay in well - I'm not sure that it falls out as easily for me though as in the video. 

I know what you mean about the bump thing, but I don't think that is what happened to me. Just before it happened I was positioning the light a little as I was pedaling, and that probably caused some rotation of that plug which loosened it just before the bumps - it didn't seem like a battery out-of-contact/back-in-contact thing. I'll be doing some more street night rides this weekend and I'll update more. I still really like this light... no buyers remorse at all, but that plug/connector is one thing that could be improved IMO.


----------



## jeebus (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, lots of good info. I'll be happy to see more thoughts after you get a few more rides in.

Also how do you like the 200 lumen flash? That seems like a well-chosen output too. It seems like most lights I've seen before have their flashing modes flash at max brightness. A 200 lumen flash seems more sensible. I'm not sure how often I'd use it, but maybe on well lit roads where I just want a be-seen light.


----------



## IgglePiggle (Aug 16, 2014)

bxstylez said:


> I added a piece of rubber that clamps to the handlebar and it's rock solid .... doesn't rotate or knock down



My bike didn't require either of the 2 extra rubber shims that shipped with the BC30 to attach to the handlebar. Once tightened it had sufficient grip. I really like the mount, now where to find another one for my other bike.


----------



## IgglePiggle (Aug 16, 2014)

I've spent a few hours both off-road and on paved trails and I'm loving this light. It doesn't seem as bright as my other 800 lumen cool white lights but once my eyes adjust it's fine. I love neutral white and how much better contrast I get, I can't go back to cool white. The coverage is amazing. Getting lots of compliments from other riders on how well the path is evenly illuminated. The ability to quickly trigger 1800 lumens is more useful than a bell at night.

My remote switch plug snaps in pretty tight. The only way it is coming out is if I turn the plug and give it a light tug. It almost seems like it is designed to loosen and come out by turning the plug. In the off-road riding I've done I haven't been able to twist the plug enough for it to fall out, definitely remained snug for me the entire ride. The cable is very light and unless my hand were to hit it repeatedly it's not coming out. I don't think I'll need to use tape to secure the connection. I can see how others could experience the plug coming loose if they're riding really fast and hard and the bike is constantly vibrating but maybe I've got a better copy as I'm definitely not experiencing what others have found in the posted video. I don't think of this as a major design flaw but it could be improved for those that do a lot of bumpy downhill riding.


----------



## IgglePiggle (Aug 16, 2014)

jeebus said:


> Thanks, lots of good info. I'll be happy to see more thoughts after you get a few more rides in.
> 
> Also how do you like the 200 lumen flash? That seems like a well-chosen output too. It seems like most lights I've seen before have their flashing modes flash at max brightness. A 200 lumen flash seems more sensible. I'm not sure how often I'd use it, but maybe on well lit roads where I just want a be-seen light.



I love the flash mode but don't use it too much. Because the tint is neutral white it's not as glaring as a cool white in the dark. I've had lights that flash at higher lumens and I find it distracts oncoming riders. 200 is a good setting, flash is really to be seen - I don't see the point in ultra bright flashing lights on paved roads.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 18, 2014)

IgglePiggle said:


> I've spent a few hours both off-road and on paved trails and I'm loving this light. It doesn't seem as bright as my other 800 lumen cool white lights but once my eyes adjust it's fine. I love neutral white and how much better contrast I get, I can't go back to cool white. The coverage is amazing. Getting lots of compliments from other riders on how well the path is evenly illuminated. The ability to quickly trigger 1800 lumens is more useful than a bell at night.
> 
> My remote switch plug snaps in pretty tight. The only way it is coming out is if I turn the plug and give it a light tug. It almost seems like it is designed to loosen and come out by turning the plug. In the off-road riding I've done I haven't been able to twist the plug enough for it to fall out, definitely remained snug for me the entire ride. The cable is very light and unless my hand were to hit it repeatedly it's not coming out. I don't think I'll need to use tape to secure the connection. I can see how others could experience the plug coming loose if they're riding really fast and hard and the bike is constantly vibrating but maybe I've got a better copy as I'm definitely not experiencing what others have found in the posted video. I don't think of this as a major design flaw but it could be improved for those that do a lot of bumpy downhill riding.




This is my experience in use the plug is rock solid as its not twisting, it is firmly in and requires a a fair amount of pressure to pull it straight out but if you twist it with no pulling eventually if falls out SO IT SEEMS LOOSE BUT WHEN RIDEING IS NOT AN ISSUE.

I have not had it fall out when ridding once properly inserted.


PLEASE GUYS - 5-20ish lumens flashing is OK but if ridding at night a 200 lumen flasher is dangours, cars will be blinded and it is very very annoying, and you will not be viable when it is in the off stage of a flash.

DO USE IT - during the day as it is great for that!!!! But at night your better with a it on constant and properly aimed and then just run a LOW power flasher to grab attention.

P/s IT IS A GOOD IDEA to use a flasher at night of low power only as a steady constant light dose not attract as much attention, however you can't judge a cyclist distance or direction from a flashing light so this is yet another dangour and you should run a both a flashing and a steady light if you have a flashing one on at night.

I speack from lots of experience ridding in a club and being in a car around cyclist observing this.

Just freidnly advise.

This can also be applied to read lights - but flashers are not so Bad on there own but I do like to also have a steady light on, I love my USE TraceR due to this as it flashes a bright red but remains constantly lit at a lower level also.

PPS

FENIX IF READING THIS SHIP SOME DARN MOUNTS TO THE EUROPE / UK ALREADY DARN IT!!!!!! ALB-10.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey CyclingSalmon14, thanks for those useful observations!~ Happy riding.


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 18, 2014)

Does this bikelight has in reality real 1800 lumens, and is it really brighter than the previous BT20.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 18, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Does this bikelight has in reality real 1800 lumens, and is it really brighter than the previous BT20.


What makes you think, it doesn't?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Aug 18, 2014)

Fenix are not like Chinese eBay sellers normally they esistamt4e there lumens correctly or they under rate them!

It dosent look super bright in an urban setting due to the sheer amount of flood and beam shape but in a Forrest or against a wall the modes are very bright and well spaces and once out in the sticks there is a ton of light. it is easy to just ride as it seems very natural with no host spots and no wash out, so it may seem a bit dimer than a regular torch of same power due to this, but it is amazing as a bike light you wont be left needing more light unless your lumen mad or doing some pro level off road mtb action.

Its also onkly 1200 on a constant mode, the 1800 is a burst pressure activated mode only. - Great for grabbing the attention of that pleb who is just about to pull out in front of you without looking!!

HAS ANYONE RUN INTO A STEP DOWN DUE TO HEAT ON HIGH MODE YET? (Not voltage related step downs which I know do happen near the end of the pack but have yet to test to see if they do this half way or wait until right at the end of the pack.) 


Did I mention how nice the smooth neutral white is without hot spots or over illminatuin / lux such as white wash! 

Comeing from a magic shine this is simply stunning! I'll stop being a fanboy now....but it is that good!


----------



## spankone (Aug 18, 2014)

Good advice cyclingsalmon I totally agree about the plug it's fine and I've not had mine come lose. 

And what you say the beam is spot on. I think it's great. The beam is so much better than the bt20 and btr20. 

I could see fenix converting this to a head lamp or fitting optics in the next version of the BT20 in the future.


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 19, 2014)

kj2 said:


> What makes you think, it doesn't?




No, i dont know,

But this will be my next bikelight.

But KATO group, doesnt have it now, maybe later.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But KATO group, doesnt have it now, maybe later.


Check it 10 secs ago, still in stock.


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 19, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Check it 10 secs ago, still in stock.




A bit offtopic, how is your Olight SR52vn, with 200/250 Kcd?

How much Kcd you measured, and how much more intense is it in comparison with your Fenix TK61?

Do you have photo,s of this /your light, the SR52?

Have you something posted here on the forum?

Im very curious. And how far this SR52 can reach.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah.. I think I'll buy one soon after seeing this


----------



## ven (Aug 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Yeah.. I think I'll buy one soon after seeing this
> 
> Dam.............i dont have a bike and want to buy one after that vid :laughing:
> 
> Yeh yeh i need to buy a bike too


----------



## kj2 (Aug 23, 2014)

ven said:


> Dam.............i dont have a bike and want to buy one after that vid :laughing:
> 
> Yeh yeh i need to buy a bike too


Advantage for being Dutch... We got bikes.. A lot of them


----------



## ven (Aug 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Advantage for being Dutch... We got bikes.. A lot of them




and clogs and windmills!!! yes when i went years back to do a triathlon i noticed how many  certainly a land of bikes,the bc30 seems to be the perfect choice.


----------



## spankone (Aug 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/GJNDPL3xrg4


----------



## kj2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine just arrived. Plug is indeed somewhat hard to installed. This is because you press the o-ring, which is on the plug, between de housing and the plug. Once properly inserted it needs some force to be removed.


----------



## kj75 (Sep 2, 2014)

Waiting for an action pic...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 2, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Waiting for an action pic...



Hope it's dry this evening, so I can take some shots.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, couldn't get some good photos but man.. Wauw! I like it  Beam/hotspot is spread-out evenly and gives a wide view in front. Lowest mode is enough in the city where streetlights are present. When you enter a darker spot you bump it up to 200 lumens. Have cycled for about 20 minutes and changed between 100 and 200 lumens. No car-drivers flashed at me, meaning that I'm blinding them. Of course you must aim the beam towards the ground and max 5-6mtrs in front of your bike. And when it really gets dark or to signal pedestrians, 1800 it just a press/click away  The pedestrians I passed-by really looked at me with a face of "dude.. You have light and it's bright". (So many people here who don't have light on their bike)
Small downside: the velcro-strap for the remote pressure switch is to long. So long that I can't attach it on my handle-bar. It does fit onto the handles.


----------



## lucky1981 (Sep 3, 2014)

KJ2, thanks for the information. I have one incoming (now is stopped in customs) and reassures me to know that the plug can't be easily removed from the base. Greetings :thanks:


----------



## kj75 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for your information kj2! A real must-have! 



> Small downside: the velcro-strap for the remote pressure switch is to long. So long that I can't attach it on my handle-bar. It does fit onto the handles.



Maybe you can a picture of this....


----------



## kj2 (Sep 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Thanks for your information kj2! A real must-have!
> Maybe you can a picture of this....


The remote pressure switch-strap has a rubberized-part which is ticker, so it can't loop through.





























Pressure switch has a GITD feature.


----------



## kj75 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the pics kj2! Fenix should fix this in the future...
I like the glow in the dark button :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 3, 2014)

http://youtu.be/uxvXgJOaMbE

Here's my review  and another video will be up later with the bc30 and btr20 being used in tandem.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 3, 2014)

spankone said:


> http://youtu.be/uxvXgJOaMbE
> 
> Here's my review  and another video will be up later with the bc30 and btr20 being used in tandem.


Thanks for the video


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice video review, spankone. Thanks. It looks like a very solid and capable performer.


----------



## spankone (Sep 3, 2014)

It doesn't disappoint.  thanks for watching Derek.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 10, 2014)

Special 'Subwoofer' Edition :twothumbs






Looking forward to testing this light!


----------



## Jagged77 (Sep 10, 2014)

This is the light I'm looking at for my night time winter MTB adventures. Subwoofer, I'm looking forward to the review, especially interested in build quality for off roading as well as run time tests in typical British cold, wet and windy weather (sorry!). Love the personalised edition!


----------



## ven (Sep 10, 2014)

Really cool is that subwoofer,love the personal touch


----------



## Skyraider59 (Sep 11, 2014)

Jagged77 said:


> This is the light I'm looking at for my night time winter MTB adventures. Subwoofer, I'm looking forward to the review, especially interested in build quality for off roading as well as run time tests in typical British cold, wet and windy weather (sorry!). Love the personalised edition!


 
Just done a full review of the Fenix BC30, have a look at:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?390108-New-Fenix-BC30-Bike-Light-Review-Dual-distance-beam-Twin-XM-L2-T6&p=4507122
Lots of photos


----------



## feifei (Sep 17, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Special 'Subwoofer' Edition :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool,love this engraving


----------



## Skyraider59 (Sep 17, 2014)

Very neat engraving!


----------



## martinaee (Sep 17, 2014)

How did you do that engraving? That's nice!


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2014)

martinaee said:


> How did you do that engraving? That's nice!



The engraving was done by MyFenix.co.uk who, being the UK distributor for Fenix, are the ones who send me any review samples Fenix would like me to test.

MyFenix have just invested in a new Laser engraver, so offered to engrave the BC30 sample for me. Normally this service extends only so far as to specify what you want engraved, MyFenix then decide where to engrave it.

However in this case I had a word in the ear of the owner, did a couple of mock-up images, and asked for something a bit different. Initially I asked for my logo to also be engraved like so...






Unfortunately we had some issues with EPS files compatibility and it had to be plain text as per this mock-up I prepared.


----------



## ven (Sep 18, 2014)

Can i ask about the logo please ??? i am intrigued ,cheers


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 19, 2014)

ven said:


> Can i ask about the logo please ??? i am intrigued ,cheers



What did you want to know?


----------



## spankone (Sep 19, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Special 'Subwoofer' Edition :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SW that looks awesome. Have you put it in the sphere yet?


----------



## Jagged77 (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I recieved mine a couple of days ago and managed to put it through its paces tonight. I chose a route with a nice mix of wooded trails, Moorland and rocky accents and decents. Add to the mix a steady light rain and quite severe fog over the moors made for an interesting first ride with the light.

First impressions - excellent. Beam profile and light thrown is good enough for high speed off road decents. The neutral white light works very well in the fog and rain. For road riding low or medium is adequate and the turbo switch is a useful feature. The light got properly shaken about and soaked through - no issues, the mount didn't budge. 

The below was taken on high mode, it's not apparent but there was quite a bit of rain in the air and it was pretty foggy. All things considered not bad!


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 23, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> What did you want to know?



Maybe he need the editable file,such as PSD or CDR format files.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 23, 2014)

spankone said:


> SW that looks awesome. Have you put it in the sphere yet?



I have indeed, but the results will be in the forthcoming review 



magicstone12 said:


> Maybe he need the editable file,such as PSD or CDR format files.



The engraver software specifies vector graphics files and a vector EPS (rather than bitmap eps). I supplied a few different versions, but I think once you get beyond simple text, you need to put in a lot more time to get the engraving path worked out. A combination of only just getting the engraver and lack of time to play.


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## magicstone12 (Oct 8, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> I have indeed, but the results will be in the forthcoming review
> 
> 
> 
> The engraver software specifies vector graphics files and a vector EPS (rather than bitmap eps). I supplied a few different versions, but I think once you get beyond simple text, you need to put in a lot more time to get the engraving path worked out. A combination of only just getting the engraver and lack of time to play.



yeah,I only know little about that


----------



## spankone (Oct 13, 2014)

http://youtu.be/RqArAnXajJU


----------



## magicstone12 (Oct 22, 2014)

spankone said:


> http://youtu.be/RqArAnXajJU



It seems that BC30 don't need a bike mount.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 4, 2014)

Do they have the USB charging bikelight?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 5, 2014)

andrew2 said:


> Do they have the USB charging bikelight?



Fenix doesn't have a USB-charged bikelight.


----------



## timpost35 (Dec 5, 2014)

This was $68.00 the other day on DVOR.com, a clearance site for Optics Planet, which also does a great deal of tactical gear and knives. One of the best bargain sites I've come across...


----------



## Toolboxkid (Dec 5, 2014)

I ordered mine last night off eBay $86 shipped! Seller had buy it now $91 and I offered $86. If anyone knows where to get them cheaper please let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Ok, couldn't get some good photos but man.. Wauw! I like it  Beam/hotspot is spread-out evenly and gives a wide view in front. Lowest mode is enough in the city where streetlights are present. When you enter a darker spot you bump it up to 200 lumens. Have cycled for about 20 minutes and changed between 100 and 200 lumens. No car-drivers flashed at me, meaning that I'm blinding them. Of course you must aim the beam towards the ground and max 5-6mtrs in front of your bike. And when it really gets dark or to signal pedestrians, 1800 it just a press/click away  The pedestrians I passed-by really looked at me with a face of "dude.. You have light and it's bright". (So many people here who don't have light on their bike)
> Small downside: the velcro-strap for the remote pressure switch is to long. So long that I can't attach it on my handle-bar. It does fit onto the handles.



Is it really so bright/intensity of the beam? 

It only has the same intensity, of the Fenix BT20 and the Fenix old E21. And that is not really intense. its only a bit over 5000 cd.

Please explain. When you are oncomming traffic for me, with your BC30, at 1800 lumen...how bright/intense will that look to me?

Ok, its not a TK75, with 100000 cd, comming towards me, i know.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 5, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Is it really so bright/intensity of the beam?
> It only has the same intensity, of the Fenix BT20 and the Fenix old E21. And that is not really intense. its only a bit over 5000 cd.
> Please explain. When you are oncomming traffic for me, with your BC30, at 1800 lumen...how bright/intense will that look to me?
> Ok, its not a TK75, with 100000 cd, comming towards me, i know.


It's bright, NOT intense. If the beam was (too)intense you would blind yourself.
How bright or intense it would look like for you, I can't answer. Everybody eyes are different. One thing is for sure, you must not use the highest mode in the city!


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It's bright, NOT intense. If the beam was (too)intense you would blind yourself.
> How bright or intense it would look like for you, I can't answer. Everybody eyes are different. One thing is for sure, you must not use the highest mode in the city!



I think i give it a try, and order it. But my older Fenix BT20, with 750 lumens, does its job very well. Very wide even beam, but a bit yellow color.

But what, when you use the highest setting of the BC30, in the city?

Other trafficlights, motorbike, scooterbike, and cars, are bright too.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I think i give it a try, and order it. But my older Fenix BT20, with 750 lumens, does its job very well. Very wide even beam, but a bit yellow color.
> But what, when you use the highest setting of the BC30, in the city?
> Other trafficlights, motorbike, scooterbike, and cars, are bright too.


Well you could potential blind other people. 200 or 500 lumens mode is really enough to be seen, and seen to road ahead.
Yes, I too notice a lot of road-users here have bright lights. Bright xenon or even LED. But most of the time the light isn't the problem..
No the problem is, that the setting of the light isn't right. Beams are to high which causes the beam to move to much forward, and there are even people, how they do it I really don't know,
that put their lights up-side-down in the light-unit. 
Having good lighting without blinding other road-users is a rare-thing at the moment...

But go safe. Only use the highest modes (so 1200 and 1800) outside the city limits.


----------



## Scooby214 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been commuting with the BC30 for a few weeks. My morning commute is in the dark, and my evening commute starts at dusk and ends in the dark (29 miles round trip). I find myself using either the 200 or 500 lumen mode most of the time. The remote button is really handy as a "light horn" when riding in traffic. Prior to using this light, I was using either a Serfas headlight or a Convoy S2. The beam profile of the BC30 is head and shoulders above both lights. 

I agree that proper alignment of the BC30 is especially important. If I aim it too low, the reflected light is too bright right in front of the front wheel. If I aim it too high, I risk blinding oncoming motorists. It didn't take me too long to find the sweet spot.


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 8, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> I agree that proper alignment of the BC30 is especially important. If I aim it too low, the reflected light is too bright right in front of the front wheel. If I aim it too high, I risk blinding oncoming motorists. It didn't take me too long to find the sweet spot.



What did you end up finding? For me it seems to be that the BC30's body needs to be absolutely level. Like this, (neither aimed up, or down) the beam works perfectly on the one I have.


----------



## Scooby214 (Dec 8, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> What did you end up finding? For me it seems to be that the BC30's body needs to be absolutely level. Like this, (neither aimed up, or down) the beam works perfectly on the one I have.


My sweet spot is nearly level, but very slightly pointed down.


----------



## andrew2 (Mar 4, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix doesn't have a USB-charged bikelight.



BC30R should be a USB charging bikelight.


----------



## feifei (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O573PR79YI


----------



## Skyraider59 (Apr 29, 2015)

Great filming, I love my BC30, REAL GOOD bar light. What camera are you using to do the filming? So clear and true to real lighting given by the BC30


----------



## feifei (May 4, 2015)

Skyraider59 said:


> Great filming, I love my BC30, REAL GOOD bar light. What camera are you using to do the filming? So clear and true to real lighting given by the BC30



Thanks,but it is not my video,I found it and just shared it.


----------



## thewhiteknight (Dec 22, 2015)

This seems to be a pretty good light and I just ordered myself one. I know new lights from Fenix in the last year or 18 months but this one fit my price point perfectly. 

its a year on from the initial posts and I've looked at as many of the reviews as I would find but have some general questions from people who have had it for a while now. How has it held up for you guys in the last year or so? Have you gotten a chance to test the IP6 rating? Is the mount and quick release as tight as it was when it came?

Thanks.


----------

